# Ingersoll Automatic



## Eccles (Sep 9, 2010)

Might be of interest to some people.

Major high street catalogue stores eBay outlet has several Ingersoll automatic models.

Got this one today and very pleased with it,

42mm SS case,

sub seconds,

21 jewel automatic movement,

date dial,

power reserve dial,

display back,

black leather deployment strap,

new, boxed, 12 month warranty,

Price Â£36.98 delivered (next day DHL)

Described in instructions as "Calibre 644 IN4000"

Not sure is posting link is allowed but a search for Ingersoll Automatic will find it.


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

No lume shot? I'm so buying me one of those! Looks gorgeous 

Edit: did it come with the cool strap? Didn't have that in the photo on the bay


----------



## Eccles (Sep 9, 2010)

thomasaurus said:


> No lume shot? I'm so buying me one of those! Looks gorgeous
> 
> Edit: did it come with the cool strap? Didn't have that in the photo on the bay


I'll have a go but no tripod so might be tricky.

Yes that is the strap it came with.


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi mate, how thick is it?


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

Eccles said:


> thomasaurus said:
> 
> 
> > No lume shot? I'm so buying me one of those! Looks gorgeous
> ...


That's a very smart strap and real nice looking leather! For lume shots with no tripod I just use a table


----------



## Eccles (Sep 9, 2010)

Measch said:


> Hi mate, how thick is it?


About 11mm,


----------



## Eccles (Sep 9, 2010)

Well had a go but very grainy,


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

Pretty good lume though from the looks of things. Does it last pretty well?


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Yep....

Just ordered one of these..Â£40 quid for a new auto..Why the hell not?

Like the look, thanks for the tip buddy!

What can you tell me about the sub dials?


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Eccles said:


> Might be of interest to some people.
> 
> Major high street catalogue stores eBay outlet has several Ingersoll automatic models.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eccles (Sep 9, 2010)

86latour said:


> Yep....
> 
> Just ordered one of these..Â£40 quid for a new auto..Why the hell not?
> 
> ...


*SUB DIALS,*

Top left - power reserve

Top right - date, there is a button on the side of the watch which advances this by one day with each push, the button can be seen in the third image of the original post.

Bottom - seconds


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

I reckon it'll looks pretty ace on a toshi. Got my watch on it's way now!


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

thomasaurus said:


> I reckon it'll looks pretty ace on a toshi. Got my watch on it's way now!


I'm thinking a chocolate aligator with white stich...


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

You guys think that this one is the best of the bunch?


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

Flycaster said:


> You guys think that this one is the best of the bunch?


Definitely, although they're all nice. Personal preference really


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

Got it 

Thank you.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Does that come with a chinese auto ?

Any chance of a wrist shot ?

Did i read that the thickness of this watch is 11mm ? the second pic makes it look more like 14 - 16mm - real thick.


----------



## Eccles (Sep 9, 2010)

kc104 said:


> Does that come with a chinese auto ?
> 
> Any chance of a wrist shot ?
> 
> Did i read that the thickness of this watch is 11mm ? the second pic makes it look more like 14 - 16mm - real thick.


Not sure about the movement, I did say about 11mm, just measured again maybe 12mm, did another image.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

thomasaurus said:


> Flycaster said:
> 
> 
> > You guys think that this one is the best of the bunch?
> ...


I do , mines on its way :thumbup:


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

andyclient said:


> thomasaurus said:
> 
> 
> > Flycaster said:
> ...


Is that three of us who have ordered one on the back of this post?

Race you to the pic post?!?!


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

86latour said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > thomasaurus said:
> ...


Well we know a good offer when we see one! Mine should be here Monday


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

86latour said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > thomasaurus said:
> ...


Make that 4, got my confirmation of delivery email, so should get mine tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

I think the rest of the stock has been bought by forum members nearly haha! Argos will have wondered what's happened and regretted selling them so cheap!


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

This Ingersoll Navajo is on German sites at â‚¬169 and German eBay for $119 + shipping.

Ordered me one now.

I've bought a few things from this clearance site and would recommend it. Thanks for the heads up. I did know about these watches but hadn't ordered until seeing today's action - always up for a bit of a bandwagon.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Not my cup of tea but I will certainly by checking that seller regularly. Many thanks for the heads up


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

Dave O said:


> Not my cup of tea but I will certainly by checking that seller regularly. Many thanks for the heads up


I just noticed they have g-shock combo analogue ones for Â£35!!! Dammit, I can't get this, one for my birthday waiting in 10 days and that surely.....or can I.....

Urgh, it's way way too tempting


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> 86latour said:
> 
> 
> > andyclient said:
> ...


5


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Benzowner said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > 86latour said:
> ...


Ordered Saturday, delivered today, great service.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Mine arrived today. Really very nice. Good lume. Bargain.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

That is a beautiful looking watch with good dimensions too. So, what was the movement then?


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

6

Just ordered it on a whim. Time will tell if it was worth the punt.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I am tempted as a lot of effort has been taken with the styling, they look really good.

What would be nice to see is young lads buying these instead of replicas.

regards steve


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Still waiting for mine. Was watching online tracking for DHL. The parcel went out yesterday - not delivered. Went out this morning, then at 4.20 was back at depot - not delivered!


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

hmm, I agree with you there. One does not know the quality of this watch however. Of those that have ordered and recieved, any notes on how good the time keeping is?

I may be wrong here but is this watch not a hommage to a JLC (of name I can't remember)? It is the one worn by the guy in The taking of Phelam 123 (guy from sapranos).


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion i was refering to the ingersoll range and yes they all take an influance from the big brands but i dout their original target market would buy one because it looks like a [add specific watch].


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

stevieb said:


> I am tempted as a lot of effort has been taken with the styling, they look really good.
> 
> What would be nice to see is young lads buying these instead of replicas.
> 
> regards steve


Well in 23 in a couple of weeks if that counts?

Got mine yesterday and it's very nice. Real thick nice strap too, just needs a bit of bedding in. I agree, nice lume and I like the styling.

I noticed on the back it says limited edition. Im gonna email ingersoll and try find out what the run was limited too.


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

Apologies if someone has already answered this as I have not read all the replies so far.

It would appear that these have Chinese movements (Seagull I think) in them.

I have three varients from this range and all three keep good time and for the price band are really well made.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

Well I got mine yesterday and for my first ever fully automatic (got a kinetic and two chrono quartz) I really do think it is a steal... oh dear the bug is starting me thinks


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Still waiting for mine. Was watching online tracking for DHL. The parcel went out yesterday - not delivered. Went out this morning, then at 4.20 was back at depot - not delivered!


DHL still driving around trying to find me, despite me ringing them and giving directions. Tomorrow?


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Just ordered another.

Â£31.99 + Â£2.99 on the Bay. Right now Â£167.47 on Amazon. Dual time auto 350384468556 . Very nice. Bargain (even if chinese - not saying it is; don't know). 262 left.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## mark_n (Jan 16, 2007)

Just ordered mine. Looks like a very nice watch. Only 2 left.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Got mine lovely looking thing but unfortunately to big for my small wrist ideally , so may have to flip it :wallbash:

cheers

Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

GaryH said:


> Just ordered another.
> 
> Â£31.99 + Â£2.99 on the Bay. Right now Â£167.47 on Amazon. Dual time auto 350384468556 . Very nice. Bargain (even if chinese - not saying it is; don't know). 262 left.
> 
> ...


I had one of those, nice watches :thumbsup:


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

So far after a week mines running spot on! Had it next to my quartz reactor and they are running identically so the second


----------



## mark_n (Jan 16, 2007)

I do wonder how they can sell them so cheap?


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, DHL finally delivered mine. I realise what took 'em so long - there were two guys pushing a trolley, no van just a trolley!

And then after the long wait, I opened the box to find the with missing date hand. Not even floating around, totally missing!! Arrrggghhhhh! :taz:


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Thats bl**dy annoying!

On the plus side I've bought several items from this outlet and have no trouble returning and exchanging things, does take a bit of time though but with prices like these its been worth the wait.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

thomasaurus said:


> So far after a week mines running spot on! Had it next to my quartz reactor and they are running identically so the second


Likewise, very impressed


----------



## thomasaurus (May 31, 2010)

Benzowner said:


> thomasaurus said:
> 
> 
> > So far after a week mines running spot on! Had it next to my quartz reactor and they are running identically so the second
> ...


I was expecting a lot more time to bed in and settle, but lost 4 secs the first day, gained 4 the day after and now it's ran absolutely stop on ever since.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

MarkF said:


> That is a beautiful looking watch with good dimensions too. So, what was the movement then?


It looks like one of the many variants of the Sea-Gull ST17, made in Tianjin, China.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

i've seen these things for Â£200-Â£400 in shops, Â£30 on ebay!!!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the excellent tip. However I ended up with ordering another watch. :cheers:


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

Haggis said:


> Thanks for the excellent tip. However I ended up with ordering another watch. :cheers:


Which one?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> i've seen these things for Â£200-Â£400 in shops, Â£30 on ebay!!!


I'm sure I'm the minority report  but when RRP is Â£200-400, and they're selling for 75% off ... just as we respond to many a question, "what's it worth," with "what the market will bear," I kind of think these are NOT Â£200-400 watches.... I'm sure it's a fine Chinese movement, though.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

David Spalding said:


> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > i've seen these things for Â£200-Â£400 in shops, Â£30 on ebay!!!
> ...


I've recently bought two of these watches. Both look and feel great and keep good time. The dual dial model I paid Â£31.99 for was Â£167 on Amazon and has now sold out (on Amazon). They are bargains and would be at twice the eBay price.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > i've seen these things for Â£200-Â£400 in shops, Â£30 on ebay!!!
> ...


I don't think anyone here would even think about buying one of these watches for Â£200-400 as in that price range there are hundreds of other watches that would be more worthy. As a BIN price of under Â£40.00 chinese movement or not I think you get a good buy.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Is it just me or Is the strap quite long on these?

Mine finally arrived yesterday after 3 failed dhl attempts. Love the watch but think I will be changing strap for a shorter hirsh strap and swapping

ingersoll clasp.


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

You must have a really small wrist mate?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mark_n said:


> I do wonder how they can sell them so cheap?


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> mark_n said:
> 
> 
> > I do wonder how they can sell them so cheap?


And these kids are actually making watches?


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Hey guys, I need your help. I want to replace the strap on one of these (got mine last week) I have taken the strap off the watch and it appears as though it is a 21mm strap. Bigger than a 20mm but not quite as big as a 22mm.

However, maybe I can not see straight and it is 22mm. I was thinking of putting a Hirsch Liberty in black of size 22mm - these are the 4mm thick straps, but of course if it is only 21mm, this would not fit, and they are quite expensive straps so don't want to get it wrong.

Could one of you guys have a look for me.

Many thanks


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

kc104 said:


> Hey guys, I need your help. I want to replace the strap on one of these (got mine last week) I have taken the strap off the watch and it appears as though it is a 21mm strap. Bigger than a 20mm but not quite as big as a 22mm.
> 
> However, maybe I can not see straight and it is 22mm. I was thinking of putting a Hirsch Liberty in black of size 22mm - these are the 4mm thick straps, but of course if it is only 21mm, this would not fit, and they are quite expensive straps so don't want to get it wrong.
> 
> ...


1mm is nothing on a 22mm leather strap. It will squeeze on and reshape itself around the lug. You won't even need to cut it in to fit.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

kc104 said:


> Hey guys, I need your help. I want to replace the strap on one of these (got mine last week) I have taken the strap off the watch and it appears as though it is a 21mm strap. Bigger than a 20mm but not quite as big as a 22mm.
> 
> However, maybe I can not see straight and it is 22mm. I was thinking of putting a Hirsch Liberty in black of size 22mm - these are the 4mm thick straps, but of course if it is only 21mm, this would not fit, and they are quite expensive straps so don't want to get it wrong.
> 
> ...


Most likely it is an imperial size, not metric.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I could be wrong here but could it be that one side is slightly smaller than the other, one side was closer to 20mm, while the other 21.3 or so. That hirsh strap appears quite strong and thick, are you sure it will squeeze into place !


----------

